# Coldfusion Board



## AKM<2b> (22. März 2002)

Nabend...

Ich suche ein Coldfusion Board das umsonst ist und mit 4.0 läuft.
Hab jetzt das ganze Web durchforstet und nichts gefunden.
Außer das WMS Board und das gibts irgendwie nicht mehr. 
Wäre cool wenn mir jemand sein Insiderwissen mitteilen könnte,

2b


----------

